# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راز تغییر رشته

## علی محمود

سلام خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید  من امسال کنکور انسانی دادم و رتبم 1389  منطقه یک شده و به احتمال زیاد مدیریت یکی از دانشگاه های تهران بهشتی یا علامه قبول میشم اما به سرم زده تغییر رشته بدم و حقوق بخونم میشه یه نفر توضیح بده در چه صورت میتونم مثلا اگر مدیریت تهران قبول شدم میتونم تغییر رشته بدم و بیام حقوق؟؟ یعنی معدلم باید چند باشه؟؟  به علاوه اگر بخوام لیسانس مدیریت بگیرم برا ارشد از همون سال اول که برا لیسانس مدیریت میخونم برا کنکور ارشد حقوق بخونم شانس تک رقمی دارم؟؟ یعنی میشه به دکترا فکر کدر از این طریق؟؟ خواهش میکنم یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------

